# Belkin N Wireless Router Won't Connect to Modem



## poplipop1 (Dec 4, 2009)

We have a Motorola modem connected to the Belkin Router, however many times, not just every now and again, the router will just stop connecting to the modem. After messing around with it, unplugging and repluggind all the wires countless times and reseting them, I'll eventually get it working again. I was wondering what the problem may be and a quick solution. This gets very frustrating. Help greatly appreciated.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, I'd start with my standard fix for flaky routers.

Upgrade the firmware to the latest version and then reset the unit to factory defaults and reconfigure it manually.

Sometimes the configuration data gets corrupted and the router does odd things.


----------

